# Congratulations to our December Movie Trivia Winners



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to *phillihp23* and *BD55*, who won our December HTS Newsletter Trivia contests.

Each winner had their choice of Blu-ray movies we have reviewed. phillihp23 chose The Expendables 2 and BD55 chose The Dark Knight Rises. 

Happy viewing!!!

Be sure to *subscribe* to the HTS Newsletter to be able to participate in the various giveaways we will have for our members who are also newsletter subscribers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations guys - enjoy the movies!!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank You HTS!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to both And enjoy your new movies! !!!!


----------

